# 2500 Ext. Short Bed Duramax/Blizzard 810



## Caneplow (Jan 31, 2001)

I would love to chat with someone with this configuration. Please PM me or respond here.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

do you mean a 2500 or a 2500HD? one is a 3/4 ton and one is a 1 ton


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

since when is a 2500hd a one ton? what is a 3500 then?

according to chevy this combo is a bad idea. it is too much wieght on the front axle.


----------



## Turfmower (Dec 20, 2003)

The only truck they don't recommend the plow is the crew cab with the Duramax. Because they think you might that you have 5 people in the truck It would be over load the front axle then, but who takes 5 people to ride shot gun when they plow.


----------



## parrothead (Nov 19, 2003)

the 2500 is the 3/4 and the 2500hd is the single rear wheel 1 ton while the 3500 is the designation for the 1ton dually


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

then why doesnt chevy offer plow prep with extended cab and duramax? even with the 3500. as well why does chevy consider the 2500hd a 3/4 ton?


----------



## Caneplow (Jan 31, 2001)

HD sorry for not adding that


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

No personal experience with that cab config but I run a heavy blade and a D/A. I know of people doing it though. Run alot of ballast in back behind the rear tires and throw some timbrens up front, dont bring the wife and kids along with you and you should be OK IMO. I run around 1k of ballast behind the rear wheels btw on my blade. 

They consider the 2500HD a 1 ton becasue it is. look at its weight rating. same as the old 1 ton. its a different frame and everything from a 2500. its a marketing thing. marketing guys arnt supposed to make sense I suppose. 

They dont offer a plow prep on any D/A equiped vehical except reg cabs.....actually they only offer the plow prep on a reg cab in most instances.


----------



## Caneplow (Jan 31, 2001)

I would most likely run a Boss tailgate salter with a bunch of bags of Magic Salt in the back. I am sure I would have enough counterweight back there. I have seen people say that they ahve this configuration but I can't seem to find anyone and especially have them send me a picture to confirm it.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

I run a 2500 ext cab short bed with plow package but with a meyers 7.5. this is not an hd and i did not have any issues last year with. I know that doesn't help with the blizzard part but thought I would throw it out.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

Caneplow said:


> I would love to chat with someone with this configuration. Please PM me or respond here.


Do you have a specific question you want answered?


----------



## extremsnomobile (Dec 3, 2004)

Bolts Indus. said:


> Do you have a specific question you want answered?


he wants to talk to soem1 with it. and the 2500hd duramax is a s/4 ton as far as i no. it can do up to 1 ton but not often


----------



## Caneplow (Jan 31, 2001)

Yes, my specific question is do you have this EXACT configuration; how long have you had it. What issues have you had. Do you do res or comm plowing; how much how often. How much counterweight do you run? Timbers? Do you have pictures of this configuration.

I want to make sure that if I spend 40k on this configuration I'm not going to have major challenges. The problem is that I can't find anyone that runs this configuration and I want to hear about their specific concerns.


----------



## mike0955 (Nov 24, 2004)

2500HD is a 3/4 ton, because in 05 they now offer a 3500HD single rear wheel. The weight rating might be near others 1 tons but its still a 3/4 ton truck.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Caneplow,

If I were you, and you need the ext. cab, go for it.

There are thousands of Dmax trucks out there plowing, a lot with 800 some pound plows. The 810 runs 950lbs. As long as you keep at least 1K pounds of balast BEHIND the rear wheels at all times, you should be fine.

Just don't go plowing with 4 of your buddies in your cab.

I would be curious as for the weight of the front axle with such a plow installed.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

For what it is worth. Two weeks ago I installed one on a similar truck for a commercial operator who knows his trucks. He has called back and says it's great. Here is how I see it. A diesel equipped truck would have heavier suspension then a gasser so prior to installing the plow they would be equal. I have installed lots of 810s on gassers and of course the one diesel I have mentioned. All my GM installs I crank the torsion bars up 5 turns. My next truck will be a diesel extend cab short bed and I will put the 810 on it. Hope this is of some help.


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

I run a 2004 2500HD ext cab, short bed, but gas. One sweet machine. Got a Blizzard 810 on it. Timbrens on the front, Torsion bars cranked 3 turns (should do one or two more), no balast. Goes along just nicely. I have put 4000 kms, about 200 hours in the last 4 weeks JUST PLOWING SNOW. Just get yourself some really good tires. Myself, I run Westlake Telurides and love them. Looking to order another truck this week likely same config or Diesel, not sure yet.


----------



## Country Manor (Dec 22, 2004)

I run a 2003 2500HD crew cab w/ duramax and a 7.5 western pro.
I cranked the torsion bars and have 700 lbs BEHIND the rear axle. Handles good and sits level with the plow up. I'm running 285's and have no clearance problems.


----------



## NEXTDAYSIGNS (Oct 25, 2003)

COUNRTY MANOR YOU SAID YOU ARE RUNNING 285 NO PROBLEM IS THAT ON THE STOCK RIMS. I AM LOOKING AT NEW TIRES And I WANT TO GET THE BIGGEST I CAN FOR A LITTLE MORE CLEARANCE THANKS.


----------



## Country Manor (Dec 22, 2004)

BF Goodridge All Terrain T/A LT285/75/16 on stock rims. Less clearance than 265's because they're an inch taller but they clear. Friend of mine put on 310s and had to trin the air dam.

Rick


----------



## NEXTDAYSIGNS (Oct 25, 2003)

Thanks for the info. One more question do they rub at all with plow on?


----------



## Country Manor (Dec 22, 2004)

No, about 1" clearance


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

285's fit on a stock lifted truck with a plow?

Wow! I truthfully didn't think they would.

What brand?

Stock rims? Right.


----------



## GreenDuramax04 (Dec 7, 2004)

I have Hummer H2 rims with 315-70-17 tires with a 8' Pro Plow Plus on my '04 2500HD w/ Duramax. I have my t bars cranked up about 3" and it rubs just a little bit with the plow on it. I did a little inner fender trimming. I think if I trim a little more in the front it won't rub at all.

Jesse


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

GreenDuramax-Is there a way you could post a pic of that setup. Sounds awsome looking.

William


----------



## GreenDuramax04 (Dec 7, 2004)

Sure. I'll see if I can take a couple pic tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Thank ya much. 

William


----------



## GreenDuramax04 (Dec 7, 2004)

Well, I won't be posting and pictures for the next couple days. My truck is at the dealer. My damn starter went out. The good news I guess is that its not supposed to snow for the next few days. I'll post some pics as soon as I get it back.

You can check this link out and see some pictures of my truck from last year before I put the H2 wheels on.

http://chevytruckworld.tenmagazines.com/mygallery.ten?id=5299


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Nice looking truck. I see you are a member over at CTW also. I really enjoy that site as well as this one. Sorry to here about the starter problems

William


----------



## Kevo98 (Jan 20, 2004)

Turfmower said:


> The only truck they don't recommend the plow is the crew cab with the Duramax. Because they think you might that you have 5 people in the truck It would be over load the front axle then, but who takes 5 people to ride shot gun when they plow.


Sheeeeeeeeet. Lookie like me cannot take ma and the yung-uns along aneymoor.


----------

